# 942 Problem - Losing Audio & Video Worsens



## Jason Kragt (Dec 20, 2002)

I believe this is a known problem. If the 942 experences difficulty receiving an OTA signal, that tuner goes black with no audio and video. The only way to solve this (that I know of) is to reboot.

I can press PIP and switch to the other tuner. That is a short-term workaround if I don't want to reboot right away.

The reason I am posting this is because now it seems to be much, MUCH worse. The problem would occur occasionally with past releases, but not consistently. Now it seems like this problem occurs pretty much every time I see the "yellow box".


----------



## JM Anthony (Nov 16, 2003)

I spend a lot of time watching OTA programs and I haven't experienced this once with my 942. Guess I must be lucky.

John


----------



## lakebum431 (Jun 30, 2005)

Strange, I occasionally have my OTA signal go out, but I've never seen this black screen you are talking about.


----------



## Moridin (Mar 22, 2005)

The only time I see this is if I place the unit in standby when tuned to an OTA channel with spotty reception.


----------

